# Vandy Vape Pulse AIO



## Chris du Toit (18/11/21)

Right... Very excited for this piece of kit to arrive in SA!

Any vendors planning on getting them in soon, I see preorders are open.







Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SJY124 (18/11/21)

@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (18/11/21)

Chris du Toit said:


> Right... Very excited for this piece of kit to arrive in SA!
> 
> Any vendors planning on getting them in soon, I see preorders are open.
> 
> ...


Looks like I'll just drool. Last time I took a plunge, I'm still plummeting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/11/21)

This looks cool. 

rba deck hopefully?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> This looks cool.
> 
> rba deck hopefully?


Don’t worry. I googled it and wasn’t lazy. 

Nice looking looking rba.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (19/11/21)

Me too still didn't


Paul33 said:


> Don’t worry. I googled it and wasn’t lazy.
> 
> Nice looking looking rba.


See a screen and im hoping it's on the other side


----------



## Paul33 (19/11/21)

Resistance said:


> Me too still didn't
> See a screen and im hoping it's on the other side



there's the screen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/11/21)

https://cheapvaping.deals/vandy-vape-pulse-aio-kit

On video I found. Looks like an awesome device and takes a 21700!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (19/11/21)

This is a very awesome looking kit, I would definitely get one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ryan69 (20/11/21)

I'm also very much interested


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/21)

@JurgensSt 
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (5/12/21)

So much excited for this. 

have it on good authority that they are shipping sometime in mid December to hopefully land before Christmas.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> So much excited for this.
> 
> have it on good authority that they are shipping sometime in mid December to hopefully land before Christmas.



Let's hold thumbs! That will be good news!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

